# problemas con emerge

## silvered

acabo de instalar la parte gráfica de gentoo el gnome al fin 

entro como usuario pero al momento de usar un emerge me dice emerge superuser access is required 

segun tengo entendido tengo que darle permisos con sudo o instalar sudo o algo relacionado con sudo 

como hago eso ???

y al momento de jalar el emerge solo tengo que usar emerge para instalar esto estoy en lo correcto?

Actualizar&al&compilador&gcc/g++&más&reciente&(estable)

• Anjuta&(IDE&C/C++)

• Latex&suite&(completa)

• Kile&(editor&de&LaTeX)

• xdvi,&xpdf,&acroread&(visores)

----------

## Arctic

 *silvered wrote:*   

> acabo de instalar la parte gráfica de gentoo el gnome al fin 
> 
> entro como usuario pero al momento de usar un emerge me dice emerge superuser access is required 
> 
> segun tengo entendido tengo que darle permisos con sudo o instalar sudo o algo relacionado con sudo 
> ...

 

En gnome tienes un terminal específico para root , otra modo es abrir una consola normal y escribir :

```
$su
```

entonces te pedirá la contraseña de root.

Salu2

----------

## silvered

gracias funciono

----------

